# How irritating.



## Racing roadkill (13 Apr 2018)

I hate it when manufacturers mess around with critical components dimensions, when the change / upgrade bits. I encountered a doozy yesterday. I bought some 25mm Tannus tyres to replace the 28mm ones, I fitted to one of my bikes last year. I removed the old ones, using the Allen key and fitting tool technique.







Job’s a good’un so far.

Then I fitted the new ones onto the rim.






This took a bit more swearing, but they are designed to be tight for a good reason, but job’s a good’un again.

Then I went to push the fixing pins into the clincher hooks. Bugger, they won’t go, no matter how much swearing and ‘hitting with a hammer’ was employed. So, I checked the sizing of the new tyres, against the old ones. Old ones: 622x28mm. New ones 622x25mm. Okay, all good. A bit more swearing and hammer hitting failed to get the new pins located. So I checked the size of the strip on the tyres that sits in the rim and is peculiar / critical to / with these tyres. ( inner rim width ). Wheels: 16mm. Old 28mm tyres : 15mm. New 25mm tyres : 16mm. That explains it then . To be fair, the fitting chart on the Tannus website does mention it, and the updated 2017 Mavic Aksiums do have a 17mm inner rim width, but the ones I was using, are 16mm width. So I shall transfer the new 25mm tyres to the bike with the 2017 Mavic Aksiums on it. I’d better get my hammer back out.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2018)

Personally, I'd send them back and buy some proper tyres.


----------



## Randomnerd (13 Apr 2018)

Don't know how your joints will thank you in a few years for not fixing the odd puncture: I was glad to throw mine in the back of the shed. Of course you didn't want a tirade of Tannus haters at your door, guffawing - you wanted sympathy. Oh well. At least you could do it all in your warm shed, while us poor pneumatic peasants have to fumble at the roadside for all of three minutes.


----------



## BSOh (13 Apr 2018)

I've just fitted a set of 32mm to my wheels, I wanted 28 but was restricted by rim width too. 

Read horror stories of fitting them, how you need a spare 3 hours and the strength of a bear. Being only 8 stone soaking wet I priced up a fitting with the LBS. But when they turned up I had a go. Both done within an hour. Hybrid not built up yet, but hoping to try them out this week. I'm looking forward to stress free miles.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Apr 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> Don't know how your joints will thank you in a few years for not fixing the odd puncture: I was glad to throw mine in the back of the shed. Of course you didn't want a tirade of Tannus haters at your door, guffawing - you wanted sympathy. Oh well. At least you could do it all in your warm shed, while us poor pneumatic peasants have to fumble at the roadside for all of three minutes.


All those three minutes add up. I laugh my nuts off as I pass all the idiots with punctures, especially when it’s cold and dark and wet, oh hang on, only proper cyclists ride in those conditions, as you were.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Apr 2018)

BSOh said:


> I've just fitted a set of 32mm to my wheels, I wanted 28 but was restricted by rim width too.
> 
> Read horror stories of fitting them, how you need a spare 3 hours and the strength of a bear. Being only 8 stone soaking wet I priced up a fitting with the LBS. But when they turned up I had a go. Both done within an hour. Hybrid not built up yet, but hoping to try them out this week. I'm looking forward to stress free miles.


They are brilliant, when you get used to the fitting technique ( standing with your legs as far apart as you can, then pushing the tyre over the rim with some effort ) it’s well worth it. Getting them off again isn’t as difficult as some people would have you believe either.


----------



## mjr (13 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> All those three minutes add up.


Yes, the time spent patching punctures adds up to less than the time you're losing from the 8% increase in rolling resistance plus the extra time worked to pay for the Tannus over competitors. Tannus seem a big step forwards from the solid tyres on the likes of ofo (which can only dream about 8%) but they're still not as good as pneumatic tyres.


----------



## davidphilips (13 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> All those three minutes add up. I laugh my nuts off as I pass all the idiots with punctures, especially when it’s cold and dark and wet, oh hang on, only proper cyclists ride in those conditions, as you were.



LOL, When cycling last week i got so cold i thought if i get a puncture theres no way i would be able to sort it out other than start a long walk home, Thank goodness i did not have one but point is have to agree with you that Tannus and other solid tyres have there place, for me if its really cold i use a bike with marathons but solid tyres when it’s cold and dark and wet have there place.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Apr 2018)

davidphilips said:


> LOL, When cycling last week i got so cold i thought if i get a puncture theres no way i would be able to sort it out other than start a long walk home, Thank goodness i did not have one but point is have to agree with you that Tannus and other solid tyres have there place, for me if its really cold i use a bike with marathons but solid tyres when it’s cold and dark and wet have there place.


Absolutely right.


----------



## roadrash (13 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I laugh my nuts off as I pass all the idiots with punctures



please explain what makes anyone who gets a puncture , an idiot


----------



## Ian H (13 Apr 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> ...pneumatic peasants have to fumble at the roadside for all of three minutes.



Taken from _The Joy of Cycling_.


----------



## mjr (13 Apr 2018)

davidphilips said:


> LOL, When cycling last week i got so cold i thought if i get a puncture theres no way i would be able to sort it out other than start a long walk home, Thank goodness i did not have one but point is have to agree with you that Tannus and other solid tyres have there place, for me if its really cold i use a bike with marathons but solid tyres when it’s cold and dark and wet have there place.


Sealant canisters are a better option IMO.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Apr 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> us poor pneumatic peasants have to fumble at the roadside for all of three minutes.


You must be a ninja tube replacer to be back rolling in 3 minutes. What caused your last puncture?


Racing roadkill said:


> I laugh my nuts off as I pass all the idiots with punctures, especially when it’s cold and dark and wet,


Welcome back from your sabbatical. Your mirth reveals an unattractive lack of empathy with your fellow riders who've very, very occasionally been unlucky.


----------



## Randomnerd (13 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> You must be a ninja tube replacer to be back rolling in 3 minutes. What caused your last puncture?


Tiny piece of flint. Of the several good things about compliant 650b tyres (Grand Bois) is their off-and-on-ableness. 



Ian H said:


> Taken from _The Joy of Cycling_.


Que?


----------



## Ian H (13 Apr 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> ...pneumatic peasants have to fumble at the roadside for all of three minutes.





Ian H said:


> Taken from _The Joy of Cycling_.





woodenspoons said:


> Que?



An obscure reference perhaps.


----------



## Alan O (14 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> ...the fixing pins into the clincher hooks...


I had a similar problem recently getting the wobble flanges to fit in my new grunge scruttocks.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2018)

My local bike shop has just taken on Tannus tyres.

The shop owner wasn't keen having seen many solid tyres come and go over the years.

The manager was a bit more positive, Tannus are only selling through independent shops, and each shop is given a reasonable patch - the rep won't put them in the other shop in the town.

Many customers will want the Tannus fitted, so there's less chance of my local shop being spanked by online cash and carry sales.

The shop has quite a few commuting customers who are not the least bit interested in cycling - the bike is just a tool - so they may be attracted by maintenance free tyres.

Each year a number of new cyclists buy a bike just to do the C2C ride, they might go the extra ton for no puncture worries.

I quite like the idea of Tannus tyres on a Brompton.

Mixed reviews on here, but the tyres should do for my push bike wobbling about town riding and occasional short trundle on a cinder track.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> the tyres should do for my push bike wobbling about town riding and occasional short trundle on a cinder track.


But surely pneumatic tyres will do the job too, with minimal chance of puncturing and every chance of being more comfortable. So why pay treble? Each Tannus tyre seems to be £49-59.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> But surely pneumatic tyres will do the job too, with minimal chance of puncturing and every chance of being more comfortable. So why pay treble? Each Tannus tyre seems to be £49-59.



I had a couple of rear punctures on my last Brompton.

No doubt many owners can change the tyre easily, but I was never quite sure how all the gearing bits went back together, not to mention the next-to-useless Zefal pump on the bike.

If I lash out on a new Brommie it probably wouldn't get very frequent use so being able to get on the bike without having to check tyre pressures would be another attraction.

Sure, it's another £100, but as part of a £1,200 buy the extra spend wouldn't bother me.


----------



## BSOh (14 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> But surely pneumatic tyres will do the job too, with minimal chance of puncturing and every chance of being more comfortable. So why pay treble? Each Tannus tyre seems to be £49-59.



I am not a confident cyclist, and yet to do any proper 'on road' cycling. I'm hoping that will change this summer. Trying to fix a puncture at the side of the road in the middle of nowhere is seriously off putting to me.not because of the puncture fixing itself, but rescue if something goes wrong. I don't get a phone signal at my house, let alone if I was to go to the more rural areas on the bike. The tannus will give me confidence and peace of mind.

Because of this the cost is outweighed by the security for me. Of course as long as they perform reasonably well . That I will report on next week


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I only pootle along and I'm highly suspicious of tyre connoisseurs who talk about how different tyres feel, in an Oz Clarke/ Jilly Wotsit kind of way.



Different tyre compounds will give different grip and feel, but it's largely lost on me probably because most bike tyres are broadly similar.

The durable tyres - eg Marathons - are supposed to offer less grip, maybe I never pushed mine hard enough to reveal that shortcoming.

I would prefer to try a Brommie/Tannus combination before buying.

My suggestion to the bike shop to put Tannus tyres on their Brompton demo has so far fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## mjr (14 Apr 2018)

I thought one of the attractions of a folding bike is that if it really fails, you fold it and get a bus/train/taxi home. So I think there's even less reason for hard tyres on it, which is why I've left the soft Kenda tyres on mine, which once flatted while I was pushing the bike


----------



## mjr (14 Apr 2018)

BSOh said:


> I don't get a phone signal at my house, let alone if I was to go to the more rural areas on the bike. The tannus will give me confidence and peace of mind.


Right up until you skid them.

It's unusual to have such poor mobile phone coverage these days. Could the phone have a fault?


----------



## DCBassman (14 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> It's unusual to have such poor mobile phone coverage these days. Could the phone have a fault?



You don't live far enough west...there are places near here where there is none at all. Along with broadband speeds below 1.5mbits/sec. Stone age...


----------



## BSOh (14 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> Right up until you skid them.
> 
> It's unusual to have such poor mobile phone coverage these days. Could the phone have a fault?



No. We have awful mobile coverage round here. And broadband.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Apr 2018)

BSOh said:


> No. We have awful mobile coverage round here. And broadband.


West Wales has plenty of deadspots, although my Vodafone signal has got better since they upgraded the mast early this year. I live near Fishguard and I now have the luxury of being able to send a text without going upstairs and waving the phone out of the window.

Ok for internet though as we have been fibre optic for a couple of years.


----------



## iancity (14 Apr 2018)

The thought of having to change a puncture at the side of the road horrifies me...sorry, it just does. I have about 10% hope of doing it correctly, managing to get the tyre off, then fixing it, then putting it back on etc, and when I have practised at home it has never, ever taken less than 30 minutes, so to suggest it can be done in 3 (yes I'm sure YOU can) but sometimes others cant...punctures are the stuff of nightmares for me (this is from someone who genuinely struggles to even blow up his tyres, lost count of the number of valves I have snapped trying to do it so bear with me on this....) so I now have Marathon + on, plus tubes filled with slime. I tried to get Tannus tyres fitted but because of the shape of my wheels (just regular Giant PR2 I think) the LBS were reluctant to as they were not confident they could fit properly due to small ridges on the wheel (as you can probably tell, I'm not very technical). was absolutely gutted, Tannus are the answer to me to everything, but while I was happy to pay £100, having to now pay for wheels as well (what £250 at least) plus the tyres is a bit galling.

Went out today and did 40 odd miles with no tubes, no puncture repair kit etc (as I could maybe get the tyres off but know for certain I cant get them back on) and thankfully I got by but I know this needs resolved somehow...all I can see is more cash.... I actually have the money to do it, but the bike cost £1k and to get new wheels and tannus tyres is prob going to cost another £350 at least...is it really worth it...


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2018)

Is it really worth it? No, IMO. £350 is a lot to fork out to try and solve your issues, and you're not going to learn anything by spending that money.

Find a beginners bicycle maintenance class and familiarise yourself with the basics, would be my advice.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Apr 2018)

iancity said:


> The thought of having to change a puncture at the side of the road horrifies me...sorry, it just does. I have about 10% hope of doing it correctly, managing to get the tyre off, then fixing it, then putting it back on etc, and when I have practised at home it has never, ever taken less than 30 minutes, so to suggest it can be done in 3 (yes I'm sure YOU can) but sometimes others cant...punctures are the stuff of nightmares for me (this is from someone who genuinely struggles to even blow up his tyres, lost count of the number of valves I have snapped trying to do it so bear with me on this....) so I now have Marathon + on, plus tubes filled with slime. I tried to get Tannus tyres fitted but because of the shape of my wheels (just regular Giant PR2 I think) the LBS were reluctant to as they were not confident they could fit properly due to small ridges on the wheel (as you can probably tell, I'm not very technical). was absolutely gutted, Tannus are the answer to me to everything, but while I was happy to pay £100, having to now pay for wheels as well (what £250 at least) plus the tyres is a bit galling.
> 
> Went out today and did 40 odd miles with no tubes, no puncture repair kit etc (as I could maybe get the tyres off but know for certain I cant get them back on) and thankfully I got by but I know this needs resolved somehow...all I can see is more cash.... I actually have the money to do it, but the bike cost £1k and to get new wheels and tannus tyres is prob going to cost another £350 at least...is it really worth it...


sounds to me like you would be better off switching to tubs and carrying a can of pit stop .


----------



## Alan O (15 Apr 2018)

If I had my daily commuting days back again, I'd get a pair of Tannus tyres for sure. I never had a car, and for a fair bit of my commuting days I lived where there was no public transport (either literally none, or round the world routes that would have added an hour each way). So I had to cycle to work, all year round.

I was careful with the road surfaces I used, and I replaced tyres long before they were properly worn out (we didn't have puncture protection back then, so extra care was needed), and I kept the punctures to a minimum. I'm actually fine with fixing punctures or replacing tubes, and I can do it in a reasonable time - on a warm dry day. But having to fix a puncture on a cold wet day is misery. Sat by the side of a busy road, rain lashing down, fingers cold... nooooo!

Not sure I'd pay hundreds of pounds for new wheels to be able to fit them, especially not now we have tyres like Marathons which are so tough, mind. But then I don't buy expensive kit, and I'm pretty sure I could fit Tannus to one of my old bikes.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Apr 2018)

I dont see the problem with Marathon plus , i have them on my winter bike , conti grand sport race on my road bike and hand sewn tubs on my TT bike . Ive never once thought i didn't like marathon plus . I may try them on my TT bike one day just to see what people are waffling about .


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Apr 2018)

To the newbies just keep doing it at home. Get a track pump for home use and CO2 for out on the road.

If that fails I think Evans cycles do some decent basic maintenance courses.

It would put me off riding if punctures were ride stopping.

Like most on here I might consider it for a folder but solid tyres don't appeLa to me.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> My local bike shop has just taken on Tannus tyres.
> 
> The shop owner wasn't keen having seen many solid tyres come and go over the years.
> 
> ...


Many people’s opinions on them are based what they’ve heard, and aren’t based on actual experience of the tyres, I’ve ridden a lot of miles on them, including multi day 100 mile stints. I do realise they have their ‘quirks’ but the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages IMO. The 12 man Ukrainian national track team even fitted them to their outdoor training bikes. No one is going to win the Tour de France on them, but if you want to eliminate the possibility of punctures, then Tannus really have sorted the whole ‘solid tyre’ game out.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Riding the B round London I'm not bothered, as I can get the bus. But if I was regularly riding anywhere else I'd get them.
> 
> I'm highly suspicious of all subjective reports of tyres. I've read that Marathon plus are like concrete, Durano plus like wooden rims. None of these match my experience. I'm a tyre philistine, what can I say. I bet Tannus would be fine.


I’ve actually ridden lots of miles on all of the tyres you mention. The M+ are on my Hybrids, I have no issues with them, the D+ are on one of my road bikes, and I’ve hooked out some horrors, which have got embedded in the tyre, and not ended up causing a puncture. The Tannus tyres are on my ‘all weather’ Triban 520, and have served me well. There are a lot of people ( who I know haven’t ever ridden any sorts of distance on any of them) who try to tell me that they are all terrible, and their Continental tyres are great, at which time I have to bite my lip so hard it goes blue, as the Continental tyres are particularly dreadful ( in terms of durability ) as I’ve ridden a lot of miles with various Continental tyres as well, and had no end of problems with them. The advantages of the rolling performance of ( for example ) the Gp4000sII in no way compensates for the cost, and failure rate of them, in my experience.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Many people’s opinions on them are based what they’ve heard, and aren’t based on actual experience of the tyres, I’ve ridden a lot of miles on them, including multi day 100 mile stints. I do realise they have their ‘quirks’ but the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages IMO. The 12 man Ukrainian national track team even fitted them to their outdoor training bikes. No one is going to win the Tour de France on them, but if you want to eliminate the possibility of punctures, then Tannus really have sorted the whole ‘solid tyre’ game out.


That was sorted years ago. 28mm tyres with a couple of tubulars instead of inner tubes and you'll never puncture again.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> That was sorted years ago. 28mm tyres with a couple of tubulars instead of inner tubes and you'll never puncture again.


The ‘super tube’ can still be undone by a nail.


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> The ‘super tube’ can still be undone by a nail.


And the solid tyre can be torn by a sufficient skid. So what?


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Apr 2018)

I’ve got the 25mm versions to fit, at last. It took a massive amount of swearing, and a lot of hammer hitting, but they did go, on a wheel set with an internal rim width of 17mm. I’ll need dynamite to get them off again






I’ll give them a proper road test later today. The 28mm versions were brilliant, these are “new and improved” apparently , we’ll see.


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I don't get a signal on my personal phone at home.... on the outskirts of Cambridge. I have to use the 'calls over wireless' function.
> 
> I do get a signal for my work phone - but only just.


There's a dead spot in the centre of my house too, but outside is fine and there's full signal within 100m. The signal log on my phone shows no dead spots on last weekend's 50mile ride. It seems pretty rare to have more than small notspots oudoors on rides now, so that's why I look at the phones, although I realise it's more common in places with unhelpful geography like the less populated Welsh valley roads.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Apr 2018)

iancity said:


> punctures are the stuff of nightmares for me . . . so I now have Marathon + on, plus tubes filled with slime.
> Went out today and did 40 odd miles with no tubes, no puncture repair kit etc (as I could maybe get the tyres off but know for certain I cant get them back on) and thankfully I got by but* I know this needs resolved somehow*


You are mitigating the risk of punctures by running M+s and additionally tubes with slime. Provided you keep the tyres inflated to a sensible pressure your MTBP should be long indeed.
But M+s are notoriously difficult to 'get (back) on'. You will never improve your ability to cope with punctures if you run tyres which:
a. Don't puncture, and
b. You "can't" fit back on your rim. (there is a good 'how to get an M+ on a rim' video which is linked to on here regularly.
Get another wheel and practise removing and refitting tyres (not M+)/tubes and you will develop competence (though not to the doubtful '3 minute' standard alluded to above.
Or go down the Tannus route.
Whatever you do, do not turn the bike upside down while mending a puncture - why would you?


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Whatever you do, do not turn the bike upside down while mending a puncture - why would you?


Because if you put stuff under the bars and saddle, it's slightly better than resting the bike on the rear derailleur or cranks when there's nothing convenient/stable to hang the bike from by the saddle or rack?


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’ve got the 25mm versions to fit,


Are there any data on how well these grip and what their rolling resistance is, rr? Are they 'faster' than Marathon Plus (25w @ 60psi), for example? I thought you liked tread on your tyres. The Tannus tyre seems to be pretty slick.
A positive review from 'London Cyclist', noting that the tyres come in a range of colours too.
https://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/tannus-solid-tyres-review/
"Weight wise the 700×28 comes in at _430g_ per tyre, significantly lighter than a Schwalbe Marathon for example at _560g_, excluding the inner tube and rim tape."
My M+ in (pseudo) 28-622 weighs 750+g.
In your ride leader role, do you (feel you) have to carry tubes, levers and pump anyway, to help those you're leading, in the event that they need help?


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> it's slightly better than resting the bike on the rear derailleur or cranks when there's nothing convenient/stable to hang the bike from by the saddle or rack?


Remove the punctured wheel.
Lie the bike down, drive side up.
Pick up the bike to replace the wheel.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Remove the punctured wheel.
> Lie the bike down, drive side up.
> Pick up the bike to replace the wheel.


I prefer mine tipped upside down.


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Remove the punctured wheel.
> Lie the bike down, drive side up.
> Pick up the bike to replace the wheel.


In other words, having some of the bike's weight pushing sideways on the left crank, which is more vulnerable than saddle or handlebars. If there's nothing to hang the bike from, ignore the superstition and flip it over.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Apr 2018)

mjr said:


> the bike's weight pushing sideways on the left crank



Perhaps your bikes are heavier than my 531 framed one.


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Perhaps your bikes are heavier than my 531 framed one.


Probably, especially the workhorses.



Dogtrousers said:


> If you have old fashioned Weinmann red dot brake levers (or similar) where the cable spouts out the top of the lever, there's a danger of putting a kink into the brake cable if you rest your bike upside down.


That's why you put the bags under the handlebars. It also saves getting mud on the bars, which isn't a good look even if you have other sorts of brake levers.


----------



## BSOh (12 May 2018)

BSOh said:


> I've just fitted a set of 32mm to my wheels, I wanted 28 but was restricted by rim width too.
> 
> Read horror stories of fitting them, how you need a spare 3 hours and the strength of a bear. Being only 8 stone soaking wet I priced up a fitting with the LBS. But when they turned up I had a go. Both done within an hour. Hybrid not built up yet, but hoping to try them out this week. I'm looking forward to stress free miles.



Well the bike took longer than planned, but was more or less finished this evening, so just went for a short spin. Only went a mile though as no lights. The Tannus were excellent. They felt solid and quite grippy. The ride felt as smooth as normal tyres, but also I somehow felt more stable. Although the virtual pressure is a little higher than on my normals so perhaps it came down to this. 

Based on this limited test run, I'm chuffed to bits with them. They don't feel like a compromise at all for the distances and speeds I'll be doing. So I'm a happy bunny.


----------

